# i5 6600k CPU over voltage



## IC3mdbn (20. Mai 2018)

Servus,
ich habe endlich mal angefangen meinen 5k mit Z170-pro mainboard zu übertakten - er läuft derzeit stabil mit Multiplikator 48, Baseclock 102, LLC auf 100%, 1,52V und XMP für den RAM. Die CPU ist bereits geköpft und mit LM wieder eingebaut. 
Jetzt komme ich allerdings nicht weiter, CPU over voltage im UEFI ist aktiviert, aber ab 1,53V stürzt die CPU permanent mit dem Hinweis "CPU over voltage" ab. Bei 100% mit Prime95 mit oben genannten Werten läuft sie zwischen 65 und 70°C, ansonsten dümpelt sie irgendwo bei 60 rum. Bin ich damit am absoluten Ende angelangt? :S

Kühlungstechnisch bin ich relativ beschränkt auf einen Be quiet dark rock topflow (hach ja... was man nicht alles aus dem alten PC übernimmt...), dass ich den tauschen werde ist inzwischen ziemlich sicher, ich weiß nur noch nicht gegen was - Luft, Wasser, AiO?

(Entschuldigt die vielleicht etwas doofe Frage, ich bin neu in dem Thema und weiß nicht wirklich was los ist, rein von meinem Verständnis her sollte doch noch was gehen? Absolut stabil mit 1,52V durch viele Benchmarks und ein paar Stunden zocken und dann startet die CPU nicht mal mehr mit 1,53V?!)

(24/7 ist damit nicht vorgesehen, im normalen Betrieb läuft sie auf Serieneinstellungen, und wenn sie kaputt geht, dann ist das eben so^^)

lg
Ic3mdbn


----------



## Torben456 (20. Mai 2018)

Also der Vcore ist deutlich zu hoch, 1,4V ist der absolute Grenzwert. Eine gesunde Spannung beläuft sich bei deiner CPU bei ca. 1,3V und OC.
Dein PC sagt dir doch sogar over voltage, das bedeutet das die Spannung zu hoch ist für einen gesunden Betrieb..


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2018)

IC3mdbn schrieb:


> (Entschuldigt die vielleicht etwas doofe Frage, ich bin neu in dem Thema und weiß nicht wirklich was los ist, rein von meinem Verständnis her sollte doch noch was gehen? Absolut stabil mit 1,52V durch viele Benchmarks und ein paar Stunden zocken und dann startet die CPU nicht mal mehr mit 1,53V?!)



Dir ist klar, dass CPUs genauso einem Verschleiß unterliegen wie alle anderen Bauteile auch, dieser Verschleiß stark mit der Spannung ansteigt (egal wie die Temperaturen sind) und über 1,5v für einen 6600K viel zu viel ist (abseits kurzzeitiger Rekordversuche)? Normalerweise wird empfohlen, unter 1,4v, besser unter 1,35v zu bleiben wenn man die CPU längere zeit benutzen möchte. Wenn du da ständig 1,5v und mehr reindrückst ist es nicht verwunderlich dass die CPU kaputt geht (in der Regel sinkt zunächst das OC-Potential der CPU bevor sie stirbt).


----------



## IC3mdbn (20. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass CPUs genauso einem Verschleiß unterliegen wie alle anderen Bauteile auch, dieser Verschleiß stark mit der Spannung ansteigt (egal wie die Temperaturen sind) und über 1,5v für einen 6600K viel zu viel ist (abseits kurzzeitiger Rekordversuche)? Normalerweise wird empfohlen, unter 1,4v, besser unter 1,35v zu bleiben wenn man die CPU längere zeit benutzen möchte. Wenn du da ständig 1,5v und mehr reindrückst ist es nicht verwunderlich dass die CPU kaputt geht (in der Regel sinkt zunächst das OC-Potential der CPU bevor sie stirbt).



So weit, so klar. Allerdings will ich nicht hin zu "24/7-tauglichem OC", dass ich da schon längst vorbei bin, ist mir klar. Ich will sehen, was die CPU maximal leistet ohne mir gleich einen pot zu kaufen. Ich würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn der PC morgen nicht mehr startet - dann ist das eben so, da bin ich dann aber auch selbst dran schuld.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Mai 2018)

IC3mdbn schrieb:


> So weit, so klar. Allerdings will ich nicht hin zu "24/7-tauglichem OC", dass ich da schon längst vorbei bin, ist mir klar. Ich will sehen, was die CPU maximal leistet ohne mir gleich einen pot zu kaufen. Ich würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn der PC morgen nicht mehr startet - dann ist das eben so, da bin ich dann aber auch selbst dran schuld.



Wenn du die maximale Leistung rauskriegen willst, nimmt man aber keine Lüftkühlung, denn so wirst du nie das Maximum der CPU herausfinden können, also schlichtweg sinnlos was du das versuchst.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

IC3mdbn schrieb:


> So weit, so klar. Allerdings will ich nicht hin zu "24/7-tauglichem OC", dass ich da schon längst vorbei bin, ist mir klar. Ich will sehen, was die CPU maximal leistet ohne mir gleich einen pot zu kaufen. Ich würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn der PC morgen nicht mehr startet - dann ist das eben so, da bin ich dann aber auch selbst dran schuld.



 Absolut falsche Kühlmethode und falsches Mainboard für derlei Vorhaben.


----------



## jumpel (21. Mai 2018)

IC3mdbn schrieb:


> Servus,
> ...Bei 100% mit Prime95 mit oben genannten Werten läuft sie zwischen 65 und 70°C, ansonsten dümpelt sie irgendwo bei 60 rum...



Hi,
es wurde schon alles gesagt, trotzdem nochmal die Frage von mir ob du dir mit den obigen Werten sicher bist?
Mein 6600k kommt im idle auf ca. 30-40°C und schon bei 1,300 Volt und 4,4 GHz auf rund 75°C unter prime. 
Klar kann man das nicht 1:1 vergleichen, es gibt immer Abweichungen aber du knallst da über 1,5 V drauf und kühlst mit einem normalen Luftkühler?
Wie schnell läuft der Lüfter da?
Bei mir ist es ein Brocken 2 mit 140 mm Lüfter der dann mit 800-900 u/min läuft.


----------



## KnSN (21. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> in der Regel sinkt zunächst das OC-Potential der CPU bevor sie stirbt



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es so, dass das Leistungsgefälle von übervolteten CPUs in so drastisch ansteigt, dass für die gleiche niedrige Taktfrequenz die hohe Eingangs- und Kernspannung für die zuvorige, hohe Taktfrequenz aufzubringen ist. Demzufolge ist das sinkende OC-Potenzial zweitrangig, weil man sich doch vielmehr über der hohen Spannung für weniger Takt ärgert. 
Du hast im Übrigen ein nettes Tutorial zur Leistungsaufnahme und zum Leistungsgefälle von CPUs erstellt, worauf ich gerne in einschlägigen Foren verlinke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2018)

IC3mdbn schrieb:


> So weit, so klar. Allerdings will ich nicht hin zu "24/7-tauglichem OC", dass ich da schon längst vorbei bin, ist mir klar. Ich will sehen, was die CPU maximal leistet ohne mir gleich einen pot zu kaufen. Ich würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn der PC morgen nicht mehr startet - dann ist das eben so, da bin ich dann aber auch selbst dran schuld.



In dem Falle brauchst du ein Mainboard, dass es dir erlaubt die Maximalgrenze der vCore von Intel (1,52v) zu umgehen. In den Bereichen brauchst du nicht mehr mit normalen Consumerboards und Luftkühlern zu kommen, hier beginnt eine andere Liga.


----------



## KnSN (21. Mai 2018)

@IC3mdbn 

Weshalb erfordert der Chip eine derartig enorme Vcore? Ist es überhaupt die Vcore, oder verwechselt Du diese mit der CPUVID, was etwas anderes ist? 
Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit? 

Checke die Features des UEFI ab: Deaktiviere das ASUS MultiCore Enhancement, welches über das Core-based and Package-based State eine höhere VCCIN, VCCIA, Vcore und CPUVID am Phase-Locked Loop generiert! Die CPUVID variiert nach der Power Control Unit der Intel-CPU. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wv3wRqGUTwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (21. Mai 2018)

Er kann auch einfach eine schlechte CPU erwischt haben, die z.B gerade einmal 4,5ghz mit 1,4V geschafft hat, dann wäre das nicht gerade unlogisch über 1,5 für 4,8 zu benötigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2018)

Die CPUs haben auch in aller Regel irgendwo eine "wall" wos schlicht nicht weiter geht. Wenn diese CPU bei 4,8 GHz dicht macht wird sie auch bei 1,8v Spannung nicht höher gehen (sie wird nur hochgehen ).


----------



## IC3mdbn (22. Mai 2018)

Das Problem aus dem Eingangspost ist inzwischen gelöst, bei "Monitor" im UEFI den Wert "CPU Core Voltage" ändern.

@RtZk 
Jein, 4500MHz war mit knapp unter 1,4V möglich (hab ich leider nicht notiert), danach ging es mit 4700MHz und 1,43V weiter, danach kommt der größte Sprung: ab 4800MHz lief unter 1,51V gar nix. 

@incredible Alk
Vermutlich habe ich diese Wall erreicht, 5000MHz läuft gar nicht mehr stabil, Abstürze mit allem bis 1,6V, darüber hab ich es [bisher] nicht probiert. [bisher = das hochgehen würden wir beide gern sehen, oder? )]

Wenn ich allerdings noch höher gehe, werde ich sehr schnell das Ende der Kühlung oder eben das Ende der CPU Leistungsfähigkeit bzw. der CPU erreichen. 

Ist jetzt die Frage wo man weitermachen sollte, mit der CPU wird vermutlich nicht mehr so viel zu holen sein. 
a) andere Kühlung und andere CPU auf gleiches mainboard - wobei die Frage ist welche Kühlung, Wasserkühlung scheidet aus (Platzprobleme, ich kann die Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter nicht unterbringen), bleibt nur Luft oder AiO
b) andere Kühlung, andere CPU und anderes mainboard - Vorteil: ich könnte auch andere Kühlmethoden verwenden, da die Hardware nicht in meinem Gehäuse Platz nehmen müsste

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich etwas blindlinks in das Thema gelaufen bin und die Kühlung vernachlässigt habe 

@jumpel
CPU ist geköpft und mit Liquid Metal neu "aufgelegt", verbaut ist wie gesagt ein be quiet topflow (2x1400mm), der noch aus dem alten Gehäuse stammt, wo alles andere schlichtweg zu groß war, im Gehäuse 2x 140mm und 1x 120, alles über 4500MHz lief maximal 8 Stunden, in der Zeit liefen die Lüfter auf 100%.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2018)

Nimmt doch Stickstoff oder Trockeneis... 
Mit Wasser wirst du irgendwann auch nicht mehr hin kommen. 

AIO ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, bzw. mit einem 360er/420 Radiator wirst du ggf. nur an die 10°C besser werden.
Oder warte bis zum nächsten Winter und stelle den Rechner draussen hin oder in eine Kühltruhe.


----------

